# Power window switch



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

Might anyone know how much a driver's side power window switch costs on a 98 200SX SE. I've checked online and never found a price or anyone who has them.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

90 bucks, mine is out too, or at least the switch for the front driverside window. sucks that the switch isnt an individual unit for each window but instead one large switch box.


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

just go to a local junk yard and find one because they are too expensive to buy brand new.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

My rear right switch is out and 1997GA16DE got one for me from a local junkyard for $30 including shipping. Now im assuming shipping is $5 for that piece and he probably kept a little for himself, which im not mad at.


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

Just got a price from Courtesy Nissan, 75 bucks plus shipping. And to think, all that is wrong is two little metal pieces that are broke.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

They are 89.00 from the dealership over here. But if you are lucky enough to know someone, who has a resale liscenes. Ask them if they can get it for you, for thier cost. Thats what I ended up doing. Since around here every single yard, doesnt have anything that new in stock. With the resale liscense , you get an additional 20% off dealers price. So it was around seventy bucks.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a reseller's license, havent got my business license yet but i can buy bodykits and such. I can go to the dealers and buy stuff??


----------



## DwnShftngIsBad (Feb 11, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> *I have a reseller's license, havent got my business license yet but i can buy bodykits and such. I can go to the dealers and buy stuff?? *


downshift your way into the dealership and find out


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

my driver side switch just went out to hah... first you had to man handle the switch to get it to go up and now it wont go down or up hha


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ive tried to get that front piece for nissantuner, but every sentra I've found doesn't have a front drivers door 

I also haven't seen any 200sx's yet so I won't be able to get the 2 door window switch.


----------

